# Trying to find some dope gear.



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Gangsters tend to avoid snow related entertainment so you might be in for a hard search.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Which era of Gangster would you like

The Pinstripe I'm gonna feed you to the fishes Gangster

...or the YO BITCH, I'm a let you finish Gangster


:laugh:


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*dope is a releative term*



Some of my dope picks


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

There is only one company you need to look at for all your gangster needs : Technine SoftGoods


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

dammit tony, you beat me to it


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Gangsters, by definition, do not snowboard.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

It would be fun for a day, well not even a day, more like an hour to have some real gangster from the hood come up to the mountains. They would be setting up territories, raping skiiers, and selling drugs. Potential gun battles would in-sue over powder stashes and parks.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Yo, peep this son.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Yo, peep this son.


Damn Sonnnn, that is the most gangsta shit I've ever seen. It's got the "you talkin to me" gangster pinstripes on the "soowooop" gangster jersey. Haha


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Yo, peep this son.


Hell ya,

That's got the Pinstripe Gangster's covered
..and the I'm a let you finish Gangster's too:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

everytime i see someone who looks like a gangster on a snowboard i think "Poser" lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

What do you consider Gangsta? Technine is the number one biggest comp for that style.. you should check out conneticlife.com there tees are sweet


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

JSnow said:


> What do you consider Gangsta? Technine is the number one biggest comp for that style.. you should check out conneticlife.com there tees are sweet


Jumping onto our forum immediately trying to plug a company that may or may not be yours seems pretty fishy and will raise some eyebrows. If you've got product to sell, wait to sell it, become a member of the community by hanging out a few days and chatting, then post your shit nicely. Your initial post was borderline spam and with this post you've become spam in my book.

Take what I'm saying as a lesson if you want to push connetic on forums or else you will get a reply similar to mine, everywhere you go.


----------

